
Tesla needs to sell more expensive Model 3 so the company doesn’t die, Musk says - Analemma_
https://www.theverge.com/2018/5/21/17376136/tesla-performance-model-3-specs-price-base-model
======
ZeroGravitas
My brain may have been warped by studying economics, but selling a low margin
product over a high margin version when you are constrained in capacity just
seems idiotic. This is like asking why Tesla doesn't burn large piles of cash
in the street.

------
sgnelson
CEO of Business says that Company must sell more product and increase revenue
in comparison to costs in order to survive. Film at 11.

